
RISC OS and NetBSD running on the same SoC - fanf2
http://www.update.uu.se/~micken/ronetbsd.html
======
jdboyd
Here is a forum thread on doing this that looks to be from the same guy (based
on screen caps included), but gives a little more detail:
[https://www.riscosopen.org/forum/forums/5/topics/15128](https://www.riscosopen.org/forum/forums/5/topics/15128)

------
omgwtfbyobbq
That's pretty neat. For big/little SOCs, could it benefit security to run
something less secure like android/ubports on the big side and something more
secure (openbsd?) on the little side?

~~~
als0
Not sure there is any mechanism to prevent the big core from interfering with
the little core (apart from using virtualization or running OpenBSD in
TrustZone).

------
3xblah
"It worked quite well, but I can't really see the meaning on running two
[RISC] OSes."

Updates?

For many years I do an update dance with NetBSD kernels. Two kernels with
embedded filesystems on same bootable media, one updated, one not. Select
kernel at boot, download appropriate userland to RAM disk then chroot.
Download new kernel source, compile, repeat.

------
monocasa
Neat, I've done something like this to run a couple different RTOS images on
an SoC before. For a long time, this was sel4's only way to run on multiple
cores as well.

I've also seen people run Linux on some cores, and real RTOSes on other cores
as well, even in cases where the cores are more or less symmetric.

------
DeathArrow
It would nice for the era of multicore to be able to do this on PC. Run
Windows on 4 cores and Linux on 4 cores while being able to share the rest of
the hardware.

It probably would be impossible but nice.

------
cpach
No publication date on the site, but it seems like it was published today.

